# Knicks vs Jazz Game Thread: 1126/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*
*Date: 11/26/07*
*Time: 7:30PM*
*TV: MSG*


*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Marbury*​ 
*Jazz Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Okur/Boozer/AK-47/Brewer/Williams*​*Knicks:*


> A public endorsement from Knicks owner James Dolan might help quiet the whispers about the uncertain future Isiah Thomas is facing while the Knicks work to recover from a lousy start. It doesn't sound like one is expected, though. "For us internally, we all understand exactly where we are, players and coaches and management and ownership," Thomas said. "We can't control the speculation. "It's still early in the season and there's a lot of basketball left to be played.


 

*Jazz:*


> The Jazz are determined to redeem themselves on this three-game trip after dropping back-to-back games on the road last week against Cleveland and Indiana. They got off to a strong start with a victory Sunday at Detroit and maybe now can get a little greedy. They will play the Knicks at New York on Monday in the second game of a back-to-back set.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

For some strange reason, the Jazz always play like crap against the Knicks. The only game in the last few years that they've played well, NY still won on the coast-to-coast by Steph.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^lets hope it stays that way because the jazz are obviously a better team


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Knicks vs Jazz*
This is a Knick Home Game where all Knick-Opositions (Supposed to) come to pickup a Lost to their record column. 

The Knicks have a STARTING-5 Lineup inwhich each 5-players are supposed to be able to score 20 points per game (Marbury, Crawford, Q.Rich, Zach, and Curry). 
So when you add 5-Bench-Players that are decent players without the ball on both ends of the court this Knick Team supposed to be a 80% WINNER at Home and a .500 Team with a pressure defensive prowness Bench of Nate, Collins, Balkman, Lee, and Jefferies, with outstanding Athletic Perfomances from Rookie Morris & Chandler waiting patiently for some playingtime to show how great they are at this game. 

There is no reason at all why the 5th best team in the NBA League this season Utah Jazz could come into the Knicks Home and expect a WIN after they beat the tough Detroit Pistons yesterday in Detroit. 

*Unless the Knicks dont have a Game-Plan or a WINNING System-Plan on their HOME court with their Knick-Fans booing the Players and Screaming for the Firing of the Coach, G.M., and President of the Knicks.*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol I am surprised the activity on here has decreased ever since the Knicks started playing better


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

just going by boxscore but zach and marbury are having big games~


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Start of the 4th quarter, the Knicks have a 9 point lead. Let's see if these guys can hold on, or fail.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Pathetic Curry, can't seem to grab a rebound when we need him. Boozer is killing us off the glass. 17 offensive rebounds and counting for the Jazz so far. They are right back in this ball game. Just pathetic!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was a huge block by Curry, probably the only D he played all night

:laugh: Nate Robinson on the bench is hilarious

Stephon and Zach, huge baskets!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford with the clutch free throws, to give the Knicks a 4 point lead. 6.6 seconds left...Jazz ball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes! The Jazz with the turnover, thanks to Steph's pressure.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game over! Knicks win 113-109! Is that a 2 game winning streak? Wow!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's nice to be pleasantly surprised... Hell of a win


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #06143f; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>UTAH JAZZ</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andrei Kirilenko, F</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Carlos Boozer, FC</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>12-18</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mehmet Okur, FC</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Deron Williams, PG</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>10-16</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ronnie Brewer, GF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Harpring, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Hart, PG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jarron Collins, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Millsap, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ronnie Price, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*43-85*</TD><TD>*2-15*</TD><TD>*21-29*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*109*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.6%*</TD><TD>*13.3%*</TD><TD>*72.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (17)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zach Randolph, PF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>11-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42-79*</TD><TD>*7-17*</TD><TD>*22-26*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*113*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*53.2%*</TD><TD>*41.2%*</TD><TD>*84.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (14)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ It's good to see seven players with eight or more points. Was Zach's game as good as his numbers indicate?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

oh yea....

now the celtics


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

great game


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it really was a good game , the knicks seem to be gelling a bit and playing with more confidence.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks took off on the opening tap and been holding tight on the lead while the Jazz is shooting 77% from the FG. Remarkable! 
All the Knicks want this WIN in the Garden in the first half of this game. 

Remarkable!* 
Halftime 
Knicks 58 Jazz 52 

Where did all this TEAM Play come from? the Knick-Players are doing their best at playing Team-Defense. Everyone look good at holding this lead.

Curry Blocked a Shot!!!!! 
and Crawford followed up and scored givn the Knicks a 10 point lead in the 3rd qtr. 

Am I watching Knicks Basketball????????

Lets Go Knicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 



Still Remarkable Knicks Play! 
end of 3rd
Knicks 89 Jazz 80 

Knicks are WINNING with a One on One System of Team Defense. 

Knicks up by 11 in the top of the 4th. 2nd Unit on the court. 

Great Knick WIN in Years, few dimes but both Crawford & Marbury shot close to 50% from the FG for 20 something points a piece. 
They finally became a decent Backcourt Tandem to reckon with in the NBA (or this Game). 
This is the Knick Basketball that been missing since the hiring of Isiah Thomas.

If we beat Boston, Dolan will give Isiah a LIFE TIME Contract! 
He gave him a 4 year extension foe beating Washington last season. 

I have to admit, the Knicks vs Jazz Game was the Best Game the Knicks played in years. The entire rotation added something for the WIN. 

I know Cleveland feel it every season after losing Boozer. Boozer have been the only PF in decades that came through after receiving a BIG MONEY Contract from the next team. BIG-Z, Boozer, and Lebron would've been something to reckon with now if they stayed together. 
And Detroit have to be missing Okur every season after their Championship season, Okur, Ben, and Rasheed was tooo much to handle in the last 10 minutes of the 4th qtr. their Championship season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im still not that excited. We beat a Bulls team in worse shape then us and we beat a Jazz team on the second night of their back to back.Whoopy. Let me see a few weeks of good basketball before I get fooled like every other time the past 3 years.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

just like reggie miller said,.. the celts and magic are pretty much running the east right now. everybody else is a toss up and the knicks are a 4 or 5 game winning streak away from being back in the picture and we already have 2


----------

